# Niss200SXgTR's CAR!



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, here is my car, ive been speaking of it so much, here it is to back it up!

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=227955&page=1

My Car!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car .........another white b14... gotta love it....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good! I like the grille, but I'd lose the GT-R emblem if I were you. Seems like we have an abnormal number of white B14s on here  .


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, no way, the GTR logo stays, i'd rather have a NIssan sport the GTR logo, than a Mustang 3.8L v6 with a saleen body kit, and euro's having one on it!


----------



## Smoat (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't know man the steering wheel cover is sketchy. Just kidding. Looks good nice and clean I think white is the best color for that car.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

agreed. but i like my faded carbon fiber steering wheel cover!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice ride.I would have to agree with keeping the emblem.
And I also think it's rediculous to have euro's on a domestic.
www.geocities.com/toy94nissan


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

i agree with that.. the only car ive seen that looks good with euro's is the LEXUS ALTEZZA. the only car that can have euros, and look good.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> *Looks good! I like the grille, but I'd lose the GT-R emblem if I were you. Seems like we have an abnormal number of white B14s on here  . *


US white B14s--RUN this forum!!!!!....lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i second that


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

(cough cough) Ill third fourth, and fifth that!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car...

<---- another white B14 owner


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOL^^^^^^ I dare another color to try and challenge US!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, there are two more in the NW that I know of (that are modded) 

squeezinSE/Matt and Varitec1/Six


We 0wN this boared!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like that grill !!

where did u get it or did you make it?!!?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

from Ult Performance (my racing team).. heh, cost me or should i say. us 80 for the demo\beta. which is what ur lookin at.. if your iterested i could get you one made.


----------

